# Muskoka Tuberculosis Sanitorium (Gravenhurst, Canada)



## jerm IX (Jun 10, 2013)

Drip, drip, drip, drips echoed all around us. The sound of bass-filled bloop bloop bloops bounced up the center of the stairwells and provided a beat for the dripping icicles and trickling icy stairs to melt to. It was a song. It was the aquatic sound of nature reclaiming The Muskoka Sanitorium, which was flooded and frozen to varying degrees on this mid-March day. The basement and first floor mostly frozen solid, the crunching of dry ice beneath our feet was deafening at times. The higher floors had up to an inch of ice and an inch of water either under or over the ice. Sometimes, as we stepped into a room, the water would burst up at the edges of the walls and approach our feet like Katrina engulfing New Orleans in slow motion, from every side. The fifth floor was completely flooded, the staircases melting from top to frozen bottom, where a colony of icicles laid claim to the railings and stairs on the lower floors. Thanks to a tip from Logtec, we were wearing ice cleats, which made traversing this slippery and soaked terrain comparatively easy.

Between 1897 and the age of modern tuberculosis medicine, Muskoka Sanitorium housed patients in the early stages of TB. Those in latter stages were sent home. By the early 1900s the facility housed 444 live-in residents. The city of Gravenhurst offered $10,000 to a Toronto philanthropist to build the sanitorium in or around the city, trumping a proposal from a Kamloops BC businessman offering free train rides to the facility for TB patients anywhere in Canada, if it were built in Kamloops. The site on the shore of Lake Muskoka was reportedly chosen because of the clear fresh air. Treatment at the time required residents to spend 10-12 hours outdoors on the premises per day, despite weather conditions, which are scorching summers and bone-chillingly bitter winters in this part of Ontario. The average length of stay for a TB patient was between 1 and 3 years and segregation was viewed as the only recourse against TB at that time.

As the disease was brought under control with vaccinations and advancements in treatment between the 40s and 60s, the government changed it's tune in favour of de-institutionalization and TB patients were gradually released. From then on, until it's doors were closed in the mid 1990s, the facility operated as a residential hospital for the mentally handicapped. Currently, while the Sanitorium succumbs to nature's wrath, the rest of the property is being used by the Ontario Provincial Police for SWAT and K9 training. Security is also on site...

http://jermalism.blogspot.ca/2011/03/abandonment-issues-muskoka-sanitorium.html




'Muskoka Hospital from the Air' Postcard by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_5570 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_5529 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_5421 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_5420 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_5327 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_5432 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_5483 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_5490 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_5249 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_5451 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_5425 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_5357 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_5233 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_5536 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_5446 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_5291 by jerm IX, on Flickr




IMG_5387 by jerm IX, on Flickr


----------



## Neverwillchange (Jun 10, 2013)

Very cool pics thanks for sharing


----------



## Judderman62 (Jun 10, 2013)

now that I like a lot


----------



## AlexanderJones (Jun 10, 2013)

Awesome report!


----------



## Bones out (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks huge,

Cheers...


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 11, 2013)

Great write up and fantastic pics,
Love the frozen chair,
Thanks..


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 11, 2013)

*Well this place pretty much ticks all the boxes!
Love the frozen chair shot... *


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 11, 2013)

Ace report & photos.


----------



## jerm IX (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow. So nice to come home from 2 weeks at the cottage and see all the positive feedback. 
Seems people everywhere are really feeling the frozen chair shot.
Thanks peeps.


----------



## gigi (Jun 24, 2013)

That looks amazing!


----------



## LittleOz (Jun 24, 2013)

Great stuff. Not just the chair, but the reflections in the water look fab.


----------

